# برنامج hap 4.51 شغـــــــــ 100% ــــــــال



## أسامة الحلبي (14 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

وصلني بالأمس نسخة برنامج HAP 4.5 شغالة بدون كود تفعيل فقلت لازم أفيد أخواني وأنزل البرنامج على منتدى المهندسين العرب بشكل حصري ولأول مرة.

ويعد برنامج HAP أحد أهم وأشهر برامج حساب الأحمال الحرارية والذي تم تطويره من قبل شركة كاريير الشهيرة.

وجربت البرنامج على أكثر من جهاز وتأكدت بأنه يعمل بشكل نظامي ولا حاجة لكود التفعيل ويعمل على XP و Vista و Win7. فقط اتبع الخطوات التالية:



1- حمل ملف التركيب الأساسي من الموقع مباشرة على الرابط المباشر التالي:

X-Builder Framework

ثم ركب الملف الذي تم تحميله على جهازك




2- حمل ملف برنامج HAP 4.5 من الرابط التالي:

HAP 4.5  أو من هنا HAP 4.5



ثم ركب ملف البرنامج الذي تم تحميله على جهازك, وشغل البرنامج وتأكد أنه يعمل تماما بدون الحاجة لكود التفعيل




3- حمل ملف باتش التحديث HAP 4.51 من الرابط المباشر التالي:

HAP 4.51

ثم ركب الملف الثالث على الجهاز وشغل البرنامج وتأكد بأن النسخة هي نسخة HAP 4.51 





4- الخطوة الأخيرة ضرورية جداً .... الدعااااااااء لي ولوالدي ولأهل سوريا الأحرار ولجميع المسلمين


:84:


----------



## عبود_فتحي (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بوركت و جاري التحميل


----------



## وحيد الخلية (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## السيد زرد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك بشدة جزاك الله كل الخير لقد تم تحميل البرنامج وتم التسطيب بنجاح


----------



## agordat1977 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## M.Ghareb (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج المهم وجاري التحميل
مع التقدير لجهودك


----------



## mohamed mech (14 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخ و المهندس الفاضل أسامة الحلبى
مش عارف أقول إيه :87:​ 
إلا اننى سوف أرفع لك القبعة اعترافاً بهذا العمل الهام جدا و الجهد الممتاز :20:​ 


[/URL]​ 
فكم حلمنا ان نعمل بهذا البرنامج منذ ان سمعنا عنه فى بداية 2011 :2:
و أقول لك باللهجة المصرية إنك جبت الديب من ديله :78:
فجزاك الله كل خير
و لا شك ان هذا هو موضوع العام
أخى لك منى كل الاحترام و التقدير :28:
محمد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## هشام محمد علي حسن (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك بجد مجهود رائع بصراحة انا كنت محتاج النسخة دي و كنت جربت نسخة سابقة من نفس الاصدار و لكن كانت تطلب كود التفعيل لكن هذه النسخة كاملة و تعمل بدون كود تفعيل شكرا علي هذا الابداع أرفع لك القبعة اعترافاً بهذا العمل الهام جدا و الجهد الممتاز*


----------



## هشام محمد علي حسن (15 نوفمبر 2011)

أرجو من ادارة المنتدي تثبيت هذا الموضوع لأهميته القصوي لمهندسي التكييف


----------



## zanitty (15 نوفمبر 2011)

سيبك انت من البرنامج و الهاب و الكلام ده 
خلينا فى الخطوه رقم 4 
تم الدعاء و من القلب 
اما الدعاء لسوريا فلم ينقطع منذ بدات ثورتكم


----------



## zanitty (15 نوفمبر 2011)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> 3- حمل ملف باتش التحديث hap 4.51 من الرابط المباشر التالي:
> 
> hap 4.51
> 
> ثم ركب الملف الثالث على الجهاز وشغل البرنامج وتأكد بأن النسخة هي نسخة hap 4.51


 مش فاهم ايه لزوم الخطوه دى طالما انت بتقول بعد الخطوه التانيه البرنامج اصبح شغال بدون حاجه لكود او خلافه 

عموما الملف ده مش شغال يا ريت ترفعه على موقع رفع عادى


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (15 نوفمبر 2011)

عبود_فتحي قال:


> بوركت و جاري التحميل





وحيد الخلية قال:


> جزاك الله ألف خير





السيد زرد قال:


> اشكرك بشدة جزاك الله كل الخير لقد تم تحميل البرنامج وتم التسطيب بنجاح





agordat1977 قال:


> شكرا و بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل





m.ghareb قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا





badran mohammed قال:


> شكرا على البرنامج المهم وجاري التحميل
> مع التقدير لجهودك



أشكر جميع الأخوة على الردود المشجعة


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (15 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ و المهندس الفاضل أسامة الحلبى
> مش عارف أقول إيه :87:​
> إلا اننى سوف أرفع لك القبعة اعترافاً بهذا العمل الهام جدا و الجهد الممتاز :20:​
> ...



العفو منك يا أخي في الله محمد... مشكور على هذه الكلمات ... وجزاكم الله كل خير



هشام محمد علي حسن قال:


> *بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك بجد مجهود رائع بصراحة انا كنت محتاج النسخة دي و كنت جربت نسخة سابقة من نفس الاصدار و لكن كانت تطلب كود التفعيل لكن هذه النسخة كاملة و تعمل بدون كود تفعيل شكرا علي هذا الابداع أرفع لك القبعة اعترافاً بهذا العمل الهام جدا و الجهد الممتاز*





هشام محمد علي حسن قال:


> أرجو من ادارة المنتدي تثبيت هذا الموضوع لأهميته القصوي لمهندسي التكييف



وبارك الله فيك يا أخ هشام ... وأنا أؤيدك في تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (15 نوفمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> سيبك انت من البرنامج و الهاب و الكلام ده
> خلينا فى الخطوه رقم 4
> تم الدعاء و من القلب
> اما الدعاء لسوريا فلم ينقطع منذ بدات ثورتكم



الله يبارك فيك يا Zanitty ... هذا أملي في كل الأخوة المصريين 



zanitty قال:


> مش فاهم ايه لزوم الخطوه دى طالما انت بتقول بعد الخطوه التانيه البرنامج اصبح شغال بدون حاجه لكود او خلافه
> 
> عموما الملف ده مش شغال يا ريت ترفعه على موقع رفع عادى



يا حج Zanitty

بعد الخطوة الثانية النسخة تصبح عندك 4.5
بعد الخطوة الثالثة النسخة تصبح 4.51 المحدثة والأخيرة :78:

والملف الأخير عبارة عن تحديث من موقع كاريير نفسه ... وجربته للتأكد ويتم تحميله بالكامل

جرب تحميل الملف مرة أخرى وفي حال تكرار المشكلة بالتحميل سأقوم برفعه على موقع آخر إن شاء الله


----------



## appess (15 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أسامة
اللهم فرج عن أسامة و عن أمة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ماهم فيه


----------



## zanitty (15 نوفمبر 2011)

تم تحميل الجزء الثالث يا باشا و مش عارف المشكله كانت فين بصراحه 
عموما شكل الاصدار الجديد مختلف و مشجع و مش باقى غير اننا نختبره علشان نتاكد ان نتايجه منطقيه


----------



## Atatri (15 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير ....... جاري التحميل


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين على الردود


----------



## zaco (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## م شهاب (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد يس (16 نوفمبر 2011)

اللهم ربنا فاطر السماوات والارض انت ولينا في الدنيا والاخره توفنا مسلمين والحقنا بالصالحين


----------



## yahiaouimalek (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*لو تكرمت مانيول بتاع البرنامج*



*[font=&quot]البرنامج شغال*[/font]​ 
*[font=&quot] *[/font]

*[font=&quot]رائع جدا ... بارك الله فيك**[font=&quot][/font]*[/font]​ 
*[font=&quot] *[/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]وجزاك الله خيرا**[font=&quot][/font]*[/font]​ 
*[font=&quot] *[/font]​ 
*[font=&quot] *[/font]​ 
*[font=&quot] *[/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]ممكن لو تكرمت مانيول بتاع البرنامج يا هندسة*[/font][font=&quot][/font]​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (17 نوفمبر 2011)

yahiaouimalek قال:


> *[font=&quot]البرنامج شغال*[/font]​
> *[font=&quot] *[/font]
> 
> *[font=&quot]رائع جدا ... بارك الله فيك**[font=&quot][/font]*[/font]​
> ...




أخي الكريم بإمكانك الحصول على كتيب البرنامج من البرنامج نفسه : قائمة Help : ثم الخيار User's Manual

لكنه لبس خاص بالنسخة الأخيرة وإنما لنسخة سابقة علماً أن الفرق ليس كبير بينها


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم زميلنا المعطاء مهندس أسامة 
هذه النسخة تختلف كثيرا عن سابقاتها من الإصدارات و خاصة اضافة الجرافيكس فيها إذ تجعلك تعيش داخل منظومة التكييف و تحس بما يحدث داخلها 
جزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة و زادكم من فضله و عطائه​


----------



## ENG FEAST (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسه وربنا ينصركم نصر عاجل غير اجل على النصيرى المجرم


----------



## الصانع (17 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،،
مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً ،، جـــار التحميــل ،،،


----------



## mike_lovle (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*الله ينورلك طريقك ويحفلك والديك على هالبرنامج وممنون اني جداااااااا*
​


----------



## بيدا حسام (18 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## wael gamil sayed (22 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (22 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك مجهود رائع ​


----------



## bilal plj (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الخير يامهندس أسامة


----------



## ibraessa (24 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## abdelrahim (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله ألف خير*


----------



## رضا الشاهد (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير انت ووالديك ونصر الله اهل سوريا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (1 ديسمبر 2011)

أشكر الجميع على الردود


----------



## MGSh (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*

الله يجزيك الخير و يجعلها في صيفة أعمالك
و نسأل الله أن يفرج عن أهلي بسوريا


----------



## ابراهيم عفيفى (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
دى اول نسخه الاقيها على النت وشغاله بجد
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعلاء1 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير رحم الله شهدائكم وشفا جرحاكم


----------



## ehab abdelaziz (6 يناير 2012)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## م محمد المصرى (6 يناير 2012)

بارك الله وفيك ............ اللهم كنا لاهل سوريا وعليك بمن قتلهم


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (6 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفى والديك واللهم انصر شعب سوريا الأحرار وجميع المسلمين ... أمين


----------



## محمدعبدالعزيزحسن (10 يناير 2012)

جزيت خيرا واكلت طيرا وتزوجت بكرا وانجبت جيشا


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (14 يناير 2012)

*اخي العزيز شكراً جزيلاً للجهود القيمة ... انه فعلا برنامج مهم وانت وفرته للجميع بسهولة ... بارك الله بك ... ورزقك خير ثواب الدنيا والاخرة*


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (13 فبراير 2012)

لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله



رفع الموضوع


----------



## MELO77 (13 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## amirhelmy (14 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يكسر شوكة طاغوت الشام ويزلزل عرشه


----------



## المهندس ميشووووو (15 فبراير 2012)

بيض الله وجهك وما قصرت


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (15 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
*​


----------



## salahzantout (30 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
جاري التحميل

و لعنة أخوية على البطة بشار الفسد


----------



## salahzantout (30 مارس 2012)

أخي بعد ان ثبتت البرنامج, يقول لي north american edition
بالرغم من ذلك انا اهترت middle east عند تثبيت xbuilder framework

هل يؤثر على الحسابات ؟


----------



## drmady (31 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفى اهلك ويسر الله الامر الى اهلنا فى سوريا


----------



## الشماخ (31 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير وبارك لك في اهلك ومالك وعلمك
واسال الله ان يرفع معانات اهلنا في سوريا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (6 أبريل 2012)

salahzantout قال:


> أخي بعد ان ثبتت البرنامج, يقول لي north american edition
> بالرغم من ذلك انا اهترت middle east عند تثبيت xbuilder framework
> 
> هل يؤثر على الحسابات ؟



لا أعتقد أن ذلك سيؤثر على الحسابات


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (6 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا رحم الله والديك*


----------



## silik (7 أبريل 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss alot


----------



## أبو محمد الشامي (11 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الله يفرج همنا وهمك أجمعين وينصرنا على القوم الظالمين


----------



## hamidmadrid (11 أبريل 2012)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل​


----------



## كيمو الماجيك (12 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad sobhy (12 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفى اهل سوريا وحماكم الله من كل سوء
مشكور اخى الكريم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hamidmadrid (12 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم , انا بحاجة الى carrier block load الفرنسية


----------



## أبو محمد الشامي (13 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 

يرجى تزويدنا بشرح البرنامج باللغة العربية مع مثال محلول للمقارنة

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## hikal007 (13 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله لك وعليك وربنا ينتقم من الظالم بشار ويرحم اهل سورياويفرج همهم


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (14 أبريل 2012)

أشكر جميع الردود التي دعت لي ولوالدي ولسوريا الجريحة



hamidmadrid قال:


> مشكور اخى الكريم , انا بحاجة الى carrier block load الفرنسية




للأسف ليس لدي حاليا نسخة بالفرنسية




أبو محمد الشامي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يرجى تزويدنا بشرح البرنامج باللغة العربية مع مثال محلول للمقارنة
> 
> مع جزيل الشكر



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

يوجد في المنتدى عدة شروحات للبرنامج باللغة العربية مع وجود مثال محلول 

استخدم خاصية البحث


----------



## eng*doaa (14 أبريل 2012)

السلاام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اولااا شكراااا جزيلاااا لحضرتك ياباشمهندس 
معلش فى مشكله لو ينفع حضرتك تقولى المشكله فين ؟
حملت البرنامج وانا بسطب الجزء الاول ظهرت عندى الرساله دى


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (14 أبريل 2012)

eng*doaa قال:


> السلاام عليكم ورحمه الله
> اولااا شكراااا جزيلاااا لحضرتك ياباشمهندس
> معلش فى مشكله لو ينفع حضرتك تقولى المشكله فين ؟
> حملت البرنامج وانا بسطب الجزء الاول ظهرت عندى الرساله دىمشاهدة المرفق 79881



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جربي النقر بالزر الأيمن للفأرة على الملف واختيار الأمر Run as Administrator

فإذا نجح الأمر لا تنسي تكرار الأمر لباقي الملفات


----------



## hikal007 (15 أبريل 2012)

بعد إذن إستاذنا انا جمعت الـــ 3ــــ ملفات ورفعتهم على الميديا فير تسهيلا للزملاء

http://www.mediafire.com/?959kupxd38utcnx


----------



## ben_sala7 (17 أبريل 2012)

and he scoers againe


----------



## المهندس احمد الربي (17 أبريل 2012)

بار الله فيك وبوالديك وجاري التحميل


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (18 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القمر الذهبى (23 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله لك أخى الكريم وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (24 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد_86 (28 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك ولكنى غير قادر على تحميل 4.5 نسخة


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (28 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفى اهلك ونسأل الله لكم الثبات


----------



## tender dawn (16 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خيـــــــــــر... اللهم انصر المسلمين فى كل مكان.
و انصر الحق يا رب العالمين


----------



## yahiaouimalek (18 مايو 2012)

*

نرجو من المهندسين تنزيل النسخة الحديثة*



*HAP (Hourly Analysis Program)4.60*


*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## kh75 (18 مايو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وزادك علما على هذا البرنامج العملي والمفيد لكافة مهندسي تصميم أعمال التكييف والتبريد*


----------



## zanitty (20 يونيو 2012)

صاحب هذا الموضوع فى الاسر فرج الله كربه و كرب كل حبيس
الموضوع للرفع حتى يراه اكبر قدر من الاعضاء فيكون صدقه جاريه له 

اللهم فك اسره


----------



## hikal007 (20 يونيو 2012)

​اللهم فك أسره وأسر جميع المسلمين وأهلك الطغاه المتجبرين فى الأرض ,, اللهم أرنا فيهم عجائب قدرتك وأمتهم مزلولين واجعلهم أسفل سافلين فى نار جهنم​


----------



## dhsv (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكر جزيلا يا اخي خصوصا اني تعاملت مع بقيه النسخ ولا تطهر ايقون النتائج ادخل البيانات ولا يوجود تقرير النتائج ؟؟ فهل المشكله بالادخلات


----------



## eng_redaesm (13 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم فك اسره واسر جميع المسلمين


----------



## thehiddenfox (23 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يرحم والديك


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ووالديك ومشكور عى مجهودك


----------



## engomario (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وغفر الله لك ولوالديكاللهم فرج اسره واسر كل مظلوم اللهم عليك بكل طاغيه جبار اللهم عليك ببشار وجنده


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (30 أكتوبر 2012)

:30:مشكوووووووووور:30:
:30:وجزاك الله خيرا:30:​


----------



## المحبوبي (10 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم احفظ اهل سوريا واهل العراق من كل مكروه وازل الغم عنهم وانصره على القوم الظالمين امين يارب العالمين وارحم امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## ramz (22 نوفمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## WADALABID2002 (8 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاتهاخوتى هل يوجد شرح لبرنامج الهاب4.5بالعربى وجزاكم الله عنا الف خير


----------



## thebigcaptin (5 مايو 2013)

الزميل العزيز جزاكم الله خير على تلك المشاعر وهذا المجهود واسال الله ان يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتكم ووالديك الكرام ولكن الملف الاساسى غير موجود ارجو رفعة مرو اخرى,


----------



## fahamycom (17 مايو 2013)

Soooo thanks my dear


----------

